# "Feit Electric" 3C LED flashlight



## Flashlike (Jan 26, 2013)

When I was at our local Costco store today they had a rack with some "Feit Electric" brand LED flashlights in a 2-pack for $24.99 after $5.00 "instant rebate". 
If I recall correctly the information on the package said that the flashlights had two brightness levels plus a strobe and SOS mode. It also stated 
that the beam was "zoomable" from spot to flood. The package included six C size batteries, so I'm assuming each flashlight would 
require three C batteries. It said that the emitter was a Cree LED, but didn't specify which emitter was used. Brightness levels were 
advertised as 500 lumens (high) and 295 lumens (low). The Feit Electric product number was 654427, but it's not coming up on a 
Google search. 

Has anyone purchased one of these and if so what are your impressions? Sometimes some of these less expensive flashlights aren't 
too bad considering the price point.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: "Feit Electric" 2C LED flashlight*

Take a look on the budget section,they have Costco lights on a post at the moment,not yours but looks a deal to me if they do them in the UK I will have a pack.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: "Feit Electric" 2C LED flashlight*

I looked at them today at my Costco,for $12.50 each, might be worth a shot.


----------



## Newuser01 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: "Feit Electric" 2C LED flashlight*

There is a bit of write up @ Slickdeals and some pictures there too. Seems like a better deal than the one from HD/Defient one? It may be direct driven like those 3 AAA lights but has modes: 500 lumen beam (7 hour run time), 295 lumen (10 hour run time), strobe, sos, off.


----------



## jyflash (Jan 28, 2013)

Got this 2 pack today at Costco. Very impressive wide and concentrated beam and it appears that the 500 lumen rating is accurate. I informally checked it again my Surefire Fury. The problem that I noticed is that when you move the "zoom" too fast the light will change modes (e.g., high to low to stobe). I'm almost certain that this is not intended. I plan to return this pair and get another to see if this problem is only with this light or is, perhaps, a design flaw.


----------



## UMDTERPS (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Canuke (Jan 30, 2013)

Per the SD discussion, this is an aspherical lens type of setup, the sort that projects an image of the die at max zoom. Now I'm really curious.


----------



## Canuke (Jan 30, 2013)

Was in Costco with the wife today, was able to snap a pic of the business end. That lens is not like any I've seen before. It looks to me as if a good percentage of light is lost inside this setup.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 31, 2013)

jyflash said:


> The problem that I noticed is that when you move the "zoom" too fast the light will change modes (e.g., high to low to stobe). I'm almost certain that this is not intended. I plan to return this pair and get another to see if this problem is only with this light or is, perhaps, a design flaw.


Mine don't do that, are you sure the tail cap is on tight?


----------



## Flashlike (Jan 31, 2013)

I wonder how this flashlight would perform on a single 18650 rechargeable lithium-ion cell? 
(i.e. using some form of spacer tube for proper fit and custom size dummy cell for connection). 
Just a thought... :thinking:


----------



## kotarak (Feb 1, 2013)

I got the Feit 2 pack too. It has a TIR lens similar to tbe Coast. HP550 they had a few weeks ago. 
The Led is a genuine Cree XM-L. At 12 bucks a light (including 3 Duracell Cs) I think is a good deal. 
Things i don't like is that when adjusted to spot, projects the led chip. Also the zoom head is way too loose and focus will move if are not very careful. The lens is plastic. 
other than that... 500 lumen aluminum.light for $12 considering also the price of the included 3xC cell.. should not be complaining 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canuke (Feb 2, 2013)

Allrighty, I picked up a set of these. All numbers are by eye, I have no instrumentation to measure output.

The first thing I noticed was that the optic looks like the Coast frog-eye, but oddly installed "backwards", flat side facing the emitter. Not until I tried flipping it around did I realize the truth: it's not an aspheric, it's a Fresnel optic with just two "steps".

Of my two units, one came in on the pinkish side, and the other came in on the pink side of the first one. Compared to my Coast HP550, definitely pink.

Pics.











The retaining ring comes off easily. There's a translucent silicone gasket that needs a bit of careful coaxing to fall out, and the optic comes with it.






Optic in its original orientation.






Pill in maximum zoom position. As predicted, a chunk of light around the edges is lost in those black sides, and this reduction is visible in bounce tests, I'd say 35-45% reduction.






At the wide end. That yellow stuff looks like it could be a remote phosphor or something, yes? Nope. Checked it with a blue light, only the emitter glowed.

Compared to the HP550, this light is about 70% as bright in wide mode. Zoomed in, it's no contest as this light loses output when zoomed in while the Coast actually gains it due to its design. The Coast hotspot also remains round, and by my eye would match or exceed the Feit for throw cd. That yellow ring also is dimly visible around the emitter square when zoomed in on a white wall.

Heat sinking is good, the warmth gets to the outside world quick.

Swapping in Eneloops (all at 1.28V) in one unit had no apparent effect on brightness versus the included Duracell C's in the other.


----------



## ParadiseRob (Feb 3, 2013)

Flashlike said:


> I wonder how this flashlight would perform on a single 18650 rechargeable lithium-ion cell?
> (i.e. using some form of spacer tube for proper fit and custom size dummy cell for connection).
> Just a thought... :thinking:



Looks like two 18650's would fit in nicely, is there a easy way to tell if the driver can handle the increased voltage if they're run in series? I have about two dozen 18650 rechargeable lithium-ion cells from laptop batteries that I would like to be able to use. I know they're unprotected but I would match them, could this be done safely or is a single battery the way to go?


----------



## Newuser01 (Feb 4, 2013)

ParadiseRob said:


> Looks like two 18650's would fit in nicely, is there a easy way to tell if the driver can handle the increased voltage if they're run in series? I have about two dozen 18650 rechargeable lithium-ion cells from laptop batteries that I would like to be able to use. I know they're unprotected but I would match them, could this be done safely or is a single battery the way to go?


18650 fresh off the charger is 4.2v x 2 = 8.2v sure thing it will go 
3 C cells are 4.5v So just one 18650. 
I would suggest you buy a light that uses one cells- It will be better all around. 
Or run c sized AA holders with Eneloops cells would be better.


----------



## ParadiseRob (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, one 18650 runs the light fine, I also tried two and it fried in an instant. Then I signed on and read Newuser01's warning oops!


----------



## mccririck (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone seen these in a UK Costco? I'd like one.


----------



## ParadiseRob (Feb 4, 2013)

For the tube spacer on mine I just cut the side wall plastic on a powdered drink jug rolled it up and slid it in then for the dummy cell I used a 5/8th s wood dowel drilled down the center, copper wire pushed through and a drop of solder on each end. It works good.


----------



## Newuser01 (Feb 4, 2013)

ParadiseRob said:


> For the tube spacer on mine I just cut the side wall plastic on a powdered drink jug rolled it up and slid it in then for the dummy cell I used a 5/8th s wood dowel drilled down the center, copper wire pushed through and a drop of solder on each end. It works good.


That would do.... Nice. Sorry to hear about the burn light though!! :candle:
I would consider this a bed side light or a club to take with you when you hear things go bump in the night?

Cheers.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got two of these and for the price, they are great! The finish on them is good and the focus actually works well. I am using them with 3 AA rechargeables with an adapter made from a piece of PVC pipe. The only thing odd thing about them is the spacing between low and high mode. There is not that much of a difference. A 50 lumen low would have made more sense. Anyhow, for $12.50 a piece with batteries, one cannot complain too much!


----------



## mccririck (Feb 7, 2013)

Have they been spotted in UK yet?


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 14, 2013)

Not really a fan. They are heavy and the zoom rattles. That can likely be fixed with o rings, but I can buy a much better light for $12, even if it takes a couple of weeks to arrive.


----------



## BillyBeam (Feb 14, 2013)

*Feit Electric 500 3 C Cell at Costco $25.00*

Is it any good. Are they lying about the 500 Lumens?


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Feit Electric 500 3 C Cell at Costco $25.00*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?353975-quot-Feit-Electric-quot-3C-LED-flashlight


----------



## BillyBeam (Feb 17, 2013)

Top Cat said:


> Not really a fan. They are heavy and the zoom rattles. That can likely be fixed with o rings, but I can buy a much better light for $12, even if it takes a couple of weeks to arrive.


Where at?


----------



## mccririck (Feb 18, 2013)

None in my UK costco. They just have the 3AAA


----------



## 4xdog (Feb 20, 2013)

I got a pair of these over the weekend at my local Costco. They're made OK -- the zoom focus on mine is reasonable smooth and well damped. On wide angle they're fine, with bright and uniform field. On narrow beam they project a perfect square image of the die which is hugely distracting.

Good price, decent quality, big let down on optics. I'll probably return mine to the store.D

on


----------



## mccririck (Feb 21, 2013)

4xdog said:


> I got a pair of these over the weekend at my local Costco. They're made OK -- the zoom focus on mine is reasonable smooth and well damped. On wide angle they're fine, with bright and uniform field. On narrow beam they project a perfect square image of the die which is hugely distracting.
> 
> Good price, decent quality, big let down on optics. I'll probably return mine to the store.D
> 
> on



The Sipik sk68 prjects an image on throw as well, all you have to do is zoom it out a touch to get a circle.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 21, 2013)

I use mine all the time with the zoom on wide angle. If you take the light outside, you will not notice the LED image and they actually throw light a good distance. I just picked up some Powerex 5000mah NIMH C's for one of mine so I should get really good runtime with it also!!


----------



## chap2550 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Feit Electric 500 3 C Cell at Costco $25.00*

I am a "cheap but good" flashlight junkie (probably like a lot of others around here). I was at Costco today and saw the Feit 500 lumen 2-pack for $25 (with 6 C-cell batteries). Could not resist. Opened the package. uncscrewed the cap/base, loaded 3 batteries, put a dab of Tri-Flow on the threads, and screwed the cap on. Pushed the button and it shines pretty darn good! I have a couple of inexpensive Costco units on my shelf for comparison (the 200 and 250 lumen compacts that were sold in a 3-pack for $15-$20). They were labeled "Tech Lite Lumen Master (200) and "Cree" (250). Those little buggers are my standard measure for comparisons They are bright and have a nicely focused beam. All-around very good for the price. On-par with the $40+ Coast PX45 in terms of light output and beam clarity. Build quality is not quite as good as the Coast, but very respectable. The little Costco units are brighter than the $30 MagLite XL50, although bigger and heavier. The Mag's beam is more nicely focused. All I'm trying to say is... the little 200/250 Costco LED flashlights that came in the 3-pak are pretty darn good and overall quite nice. Especially for the price. Well, the Feit 500 COMPLETELY drowns them out when shine them side-by-side. I'd say that the 500 lumen rating for the Feit is accurate (relative comparison). At the "wide" (zoomed-out) setting, the Feit is fabulous -- with a perfect circle of uniform very bright light. Zoomed-in (narrow beam) it is certainly bright, but not quite as aesthetically pleasing -- because you see the square shape of the LED on the wall. Back off the zoom slightly and it becomes a softer more pleasing shape. I have not gone outside in the dark to evaluate range, but the packaging says 978-ft. And the Feit easily outshines the 2D LED Mag-Lite ($30) that I got as a gift about a year ago (which was my brightest LED flashlight with the longest/strongest beam -- until now). For $12.50 each (with batteries) I'd say the Feit is excellent. Amazing. Of course, with 3 C-cells, it is bigger and heavier than the lower-powered units with 3 AAA's. But it is quite a bit smaller than the 2D Mag.


----------



## chap2550 (Feb 22, 2013)

Holy smokes! I just went outside (dark) and "zoomed in" (narrow beam)-- Whoa! What an impressive long-distance spotlight! The packaging says 978 ft "beam range" -- which doesn't seem out of the question based on what I just saw holding the thing in my hand and pointing it down the street at some trees.


----------



## Darkcobra (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Feit Electric 500 3 C Cell at Costco $25.00*

The flashlight is great for flood lighting, but as mentioned above, when focused you can see the LED.
But for $12.50 each with quality cells included, you can't beat the price.


----------



## Mike_TX (Feb 22, 2013)

Any reason why you couldn't spray the inside of the barrel with white - or better yet, silver - paint to recapture some of the light lost to that black interior?


----------



## Rogue1987 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Feit Electric 500 3 C Cell at Costco $25.00*

I have to agree with everyone else. For the price I do not see how you could beat them. 

Sent from a Braniff 707 via telex


----------



## Photon (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Feit Electric 500 3 C Cell at Costco $25.00*

Is the low mode PWM or regulated?


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Feit Electric 500 3 C Cell at Costco $25.00*

pwm :green:


----------



## Photon (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Feit Electric 500 3 C Cell at Costco $25.00*



Beamhead said:


> pwm :green:



Thanks.

I might have guessed. It's easier electronically to turn the light on and off rapidly than to throttle the current flowing through it.

Still, for the price it's pretty darn good.


----------



## southsidehunter (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: QUESTION ABOUT !! "Feit Electric" 3C LED flashlight*

Can you replace the bulb inside the Feit Electric flashlight? If so, what kind of bulb would I have to get and where?


----------



## autowood (Jul 17, 2013)

*What about No artifacts?*

In answer to southsidehunters question I just unscrewed the lens retainer ring and was unable to dislodge lens to access the LED. Have to take another look tomorrow. It seems to be caught on the threads and if not perfectly aligned, will **** and jamb in the threads. After reading this blog, the one word I have not heard used is artifacts. I have to say that at full wide angle, at 20', I get a 20' wide flood with virtually no artifacts. I have never seen another flashlight that can do this. I do not like the loose zoom and it is a little heavy for pocket carrying, but all in all, is one of my favorite flashlights. It is my go to flashlight around the house at night. Absolutely fantastic zoom.


----------



## andyr (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: What about No artifacts?*

Just amessage for the UK users. It's now in Costco @£24 for the twin pack.
My local one is Chester/Ellesmere Port.

HTH


----------



## chromeninja (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm looking to purchase one of these 500 lumen flashlights but I need the older body style as pictured in this thread. I have a WTB post here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ctric-500-Lumen-LED-Flashlight-Old-Style-Body

Hope someone has one to spare! Prefer working but I can make do with a blown one.


----------

